# New driving licence at the age of 70



## mgacoupe (May 5, 2010)

I reach the ripe old age of 70 at the end of May 2011, a date that lies smack in the middle of a 4 week break with my MH in France
I drive a MH that is plated at 3700Kg and I am anticipating some difficulty with the timing to obtain a new licence in my hand before I go abroad
I think I have to get a form signed by my doctor to say that I am fit to drive but I assume that the DVLA has forms that I must fill in
I anticipate that, following my previous dealings with the DVLA in Birmingham, this not being a simple and easy procedure
Has anyone out there gone through this procedure and could advise me what to do, or point me to a web site that I could use as a guide
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Renew at 70*

 www.direct.gov.uk/renewat70


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Here's the link:

http://tinyurl.com/2bqhlh

Half way down is another link for advice on those with medical conditions.

The only thing I'm not sure of is the 3700 kg limit but I hope that it's in there somewhere.

Edited to say that Eddied nipped in!


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi

My husband Brian is 70 in January and like you wants to keep the C1 because our Motorhome is 3850.

You are correct you do need a form D4 signed by the Dr. This can only be done up to 4 months prior to the date of new license.

Brian had his medical this week at the cost of £40.00, much cheaper than many. He will send the application form D2 and D4 away on Oct 23rd and hope the new license is here by 23rd Jan. his birthday. There are many threads on here mainly about problems.

The links above are where we obtained the D4 form from. I believe the D1 form for new license comes through the post and the D2 for over 3500kg he obtained from Post Office.

Jan


----------



## mgacoupe (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for the replies
I will ensure that I get the forms filled in early enough
MGA Coupe


----------



## LynneKen (Jan 19, 2008)

Even the D4 form can be downloaded from the DVLA web page, but make sure you send it all in well in advance, hubby sent his in July and we are still waiting, Dr made an error on the form and now it has to go to Medical board and may take a long time, we have asked for and received a letter to say that hubby has got a current licence and it is with the DVLA, this is because they do not return your current licence until they are stisfied, so if you need it for anything eg: hiring a car or loan of a car by garage, you will need to produce it.

Good luck with your application
Lynne


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Mine took from August 09 to February 10 - birthday was in January 8O


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

An update

Brian posted his D2 and D4 on 1st Nov and he has received his new licence today the 8th!!! Scond class post from them.

So it would appear if your medical is clear ( He has Rheumatoid Arthritis and he had cancer 6 years ago all clear now) and everything completed there is no need for worry. I'd still get in early with the application Brian had his medical at the beginning of October and getting an appointment for that was the most difficult part of the procedure. His birthday is 23rd January.

Jan


----------

